# Requesting help to ID fingerprint bottle



## keshasmom (Jan 30, 2013)

I have spent a couple weeks trying to id this bottle.  Sorry it hasn't been cleaned yet but the metal cap is very rusted and I am hesitant at this point to try to remove it. Here is what I do know about the bottle:

 --Cap/bottle has two threads
 --Keystone makers mark with nothing inside the keystone
 --Alcohol bottle-has "Federal law forbids sale or reuse of this bottle"  This would put it between 1934-1964
 --There are "fingerprints" embossed on the side in exactly the same position that one would use to hold the bottle.

 Any ideas?


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, it's a cool piece indeed. Here's another without the label, hopefully someone will find who put it out....Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Vtg-1-2-Gallon-Liquor-Bottle-w-Finger-Indentations-1950s-DIY-LAMP-Man-Cave-/170887853929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c9b5b769


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2013)

It seems that it may be an Old Mr. Boston bottle from this blurb I found on another forum...

*A right handed whiskey bottle: An Old Mr. Boston design with finger and thumb indentations in the bottle for a firm grip. The U.D. archive has the wooden dummy for the bottle, but no glass.*


----------



## keshasmom (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you epackage.  The ebay listing looks exactly like my bottle.  In response to your second post, would you have any idea of what or where the U.D. archive is?


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't but I think it might stand United Distillers or something like that...


----------



## keshasmom (Jan 30, 2013)

ok. thanks!


----------



## timofthree (May 6, 2019)

Just dig this same bottle. Not sure of the bottom marks but that’s why I lobe this forum. Wasted plenty of time on the plain ol’ web when I should have just came right here! Also pulled a nice 1pint 7Up and 2 Hires!


----------

